# First group shot for young Bess :)



## Quiddelbach

Left to right.

Jenson, Brooke, Zanna and Little Bess  x

Yes bribary was used and cheese was hurt in the production of this Photo ;-)


----------



## JenJen22

What a great pic!!


----------



## lozb

Gorgeous picture!!!!!
Gorgeous dogs 
I imagine it was gorgeous cheese too... :lol:


----------



## TabithaJ

Lovely dogs  Are the two middle ones Flatcoats - or am I just seeing this breed everywhere I look at the moment?! LOL


----------



## Quiddelbach

Jenson is a cocker, the other 3 are flatcoats  Bess is 10 weeks, she and Zanna are Brooke's daughters .


----------



## portiaa

Gorgeous dogs! :001_wub:


----------



## sarah456

Well worth the sacrifice of some cheese :thumbup1:


----------

